# D Handle measurement



## RRLOVER (Jul 30, 2012)

Could somebody get me some D handle measurements please,width & height.I don't have any D handles except for the one I made and it fits my hand perfectly so I think it my be a little thick. Thanx


----------



## chinacats (Jul 30, 2012)

25x20 and 25x18 on the two i have...should be noted that they are on smaller knives...165 Zakuri and 180 Mizuno...width measured at the peak of the 'D'
hope this helps


----------



## Pensacola Tiger (Jul 31, 2012)

27 cm Doi kiritsuke - 22.8 x 28.5 at butt; 21.3 x 26.8 at ferrule.

30 cm Shigefusa yanagiba - 21.5 x 25.9 at butt; 18.5 x 22.9 at ferrule.

Width measured including the 'ridge'.


----------

